# Beer At Home



## RetPara (Jul 10, 2014)

THE KEURIG FOR BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014...tem-is-keurig-for-craft-beer/?intcmp=features


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 10, 2014)

RetPara said:


> THE KEURIG FOR BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks damned great! I want one.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, please!!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 10, 2014)

"Soda Stream", for the uber 21 crowd.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2014)

That's too good to be true. What's the catch?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2014)

@RetPara ...  if I get you for the SSSS this year, you now know what to get me.


----------



## JHD (Jul 10, 2014)

Not completely about beer, but fits in the topic of alcoholic summer fun.  I want one of these.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> That's too good to be true. What's the catch?



Your soul.


----------



## Brill (Jul 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> That's too good to be true. What's the catch?



GO #1 is still in effect.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Your soul.


 
Then the machine should retail for about "tree fiddy" as in "Not enough to buy a cup of Starbucks."



lindy said:


> GO #1 is still in effect.


 
I'm working my ass off to be out of here, so by the time that thing goes live it won't matter.


----------



## Brill (Jul 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm working my ass off to be out of here, so by the time that thing goes live it won't matter.



I read your contract was moved to Iraq.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 10, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Your soul.



Can't be.  I'm not selling it.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2014)

lindy said:


> I read your contract was moved to Iraq.


 
There's not enough hate in this world for that statement.



racing_kitty said:


> Can't be.  I'm not selling it.


 
I think I'm touched, a warmth stirring inside of me. Or that's fear...it could well be fear, but to know that I've impacted your life sufficiently to warrant you acquiring my soul is high praise indeed. I am under no illusions though, this will end poorly for me.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 11, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> ...
> I think I'm touched, a warmth stirring inside of me. Or that's fear...it could well be fear, but to know that I've impacted your life sufficiently to warrant you acquiring my soul is high praise indeed. I am under no illusions though, this will end poorly for me.




So RK is actually Ba'al...   soul destroyer and you are her minion?   Sucks to be you.


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2014)

x SF med said:


> So RK is actually Ba'al...   soul destroyer and you are her minion?   Sucks to be you.


 
There are probably worse masters/ mistresses to serve than RK.

You, for starters....


----------



## x SF med (Jul 11, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> There are probably worse masters/ mistresses to serve than RK.
> 
> You, for starters....



True...  ask RP...


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 11, 2014)

How many threads is this now that have devolved enough to allow for references to RK + mistress in this week alone?  Jeez, guys.  I know I need to get laid, but damn!!!


----------



## Dame (Jul 11, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> How many threads is this now that have devolved enough to allow for references to RK + mistress in this week alone?  Jeez, guys.  I know I need to get laid, but damn!!!


Aaaaannnnndd...    Volunteer sign-ups start below.   Free* Keurig for Beer Machine to the one she picks.


*Free being a relative term as well as a mod.


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> How many threads is this now that have devolved enough to allow for references to RK + mistress in this week alone?  Jeez, guys.  I know I need to get laid, but damn!!!


 
Your personal life is none of my business, but Sister, your personality? It's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 11, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> How many threads is this now that have devolved enough to allow for references to RK + mistress in this week alone? ...



more than a few, but still not enough..


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 11, 2014)

x SF med said:


> True...  ask RP...



Ok, I'll keep my 5 day a week schedule and you can have no days off, boss.... LOL


----------



## x SF med (Jul 11, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Ok, I'll keep my 5 day a week schedule and you can have no days off, boss.... LOL



that's nice...  since that's where I'm at already...


----------

